

Who Stole the Plans for iRobot's Battle Bots? - ivank
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/it/magazine/16-05/mf_robotthief?currentPage=all

======
rantfoil
What a terrible situation. One can only wonder how it would have played out if
Ahed hadn't destroyed documents. On the one hand I want to applaud him for
wanting to create something better, cheaper, faster and escape the clutches of
corporate life... but it's not entirely clear and the public may never know to
what degree he compromised his ethics in the attempt.

